# Bestellung mit Targo Bank Kredit



## theedee (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich liebäugel mit einem Radon Bike und hab gesehen das es eine 0% Finanzierung gibt. Da ich so mein Geld länger behalten kann gefällt mir das eigentlich ganz gut, aber ich habe bei HS Bikediscount / Radon keine komplette Beschreibung gefunden wie das abläuft und was ich wohin schicken muss.

Ich will nicht erst nen Bestellvorgang einleiten um die Informationen zu bekommen und wollte deshalb mal nachfragen ob schonmal jemand sein Radon (oder gerne auch anderes Bike) über die Targo Bank finanziert hat und den Ablauf kurz beschreiben kann? (hab vorher noch nie einen Kauf finanziert  )


----------



## wildbiker (1. Januar 2014)

Ziemlich einfach. Bestellst, gibst an wie du zahlen möchtest, in deinem Fall Finanzierung, die Unterlagen kannst du dir sofort ausdrucken. Ein Exemplar geht an die Bank, eins bleibt bei dir. Natürlich erst vollständig ausfüllen und unterschreiben, dann wegschicken.  Meist ist noch ein Blatt dabei, nennt sich Postident, damit gehst zur Post zeigst dort den Abschnitt v. Postident und deinen Ausweis vor. Dann kriegst von deiner Bank das Ok. Nachdem das erfolgt ist schickt der Shop deine Bestellung raus.

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theedee (1. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Sch4f (5. Januar 2014)

Ist die ehemalige Citibank, hat glaube ich damals auch Finanzierungen bei MediaMarkt & Saturn gemacht. Funktioniert wie jede andere finanzierung. Ausfüllen, wegschicken, warten, wohlfühlen & Zahlen.


----------



## theedee (5. Januar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Ist die ehemalige Citibank, hat glaube ich damals auch Finanzierungen bei MediaMarkt & Saturn gemacht. Funktioniert wie jede andere finanzierung. Ausfüllen, wegschicken, warten, wohlfühlen & Zahlen.



Ich bin mal gespannt ob die meinen Fall akzeptieren  Als Student und nebenher Arbeitender ist mein festes Gehalt nicht besonders "beeindruckend". Naja, falls der Antrag abgelehnt wird kann ich es mir auch ohne kaufen.
Denn mögen die Einnahmen auch noch so klein sein, solange die Ausgaben kleiner sind kann man sich trotzdem was zusammensparen


----------



## Sch4f (5. Januar 2014)

theedee schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt ob die meinen Fall akzeptieren  Als Student und nebenher Arbeitender ist mein festes Gehalt nicht besonders "beeindruckend". Naja, falls der Antrag abgelehnt wird kann ich es mir auch ohne kaufen.
> Denn mögen die Einnahmen auch noch so klein sein, solange die Ausgaben kleiner sind kann man sich trotzdem was zusammensparen


Naja kommt ja immer drauf an wie deine Schufa aussieht und vor allem was an Pfändbarem zur Not da wäre ... und Kindergeld etc is ja nix Pfändbares.... daher denke ich das die Chancen ja eher schlecht stehen, aber ich hab davon keine ahnung ;p


----------



## theedee (5. Januar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Naja kommt ja immer drauf an wie deine Schufa aussieht und vor allem was an Pfändbarem zur Not da wäre ... und Kindergeld etc is ja nix Pfändbares.... daher denke ich das die Chancen ja eher schlecht stehen, aber ich hab davon keine ahnung ;p



Die vergeben laut Homepage Kredite ab 350 Euro Verdienst, da bin ich mit 800 locker drüber. Ich selber würde mir damit zwar immer noch keinen Kredit geben, aber da manchen Banken ja nachgesagt wird eine "Krediteritis" zu haben lass ich mich in 1-2 Tagen einfach mal überraschen.


----------



## Sch4f (5. Januar 2014)

theedee schrieb:


> Die vergeben laut Homepage Kredite ab 350 Euro Verdienst, da bin ich mit 800 locker drüber. Ich selber würde mir damit zwar immer noch keinen Kredit geben, aber da manchen Banken ja nachgesagt wird eine "Krediteritis" zu haben lass ich mich in 1-2 Tagen einfach mal überraschen.


Na du willst dir ja ein Radon Bike holen .... Wenn die das sehen klappt das schon ;P

Was wirds denn für eins ?


----------



## theedee (5. Januar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Na du willst dir ja ein Radon Bike holen .... Wenn die das sehen klappt das schon ;P
> 
> Was wirds denn für eins ?



Das Slide 150 9.0 SE . Das ist 500 Euro runtergesetzt und Rock Shox Fahrwerk ist mir lieber als Fox.


----------



## SofusCorn (5. Januar 2014)

Targobank aka citibank. Die Leute, die jedem nen Kredit andrehen. Diese 0%-Finanzierungen sind der erste Schritt in die Pleite.


----------



## Sch4f (5. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Targobank aka citibank. Die Leute, die jedem nen Kredit andrehen. Diese 0%-Finanzierungen sind der erste Schritt in die Pleite.


Sorry aber bei allem nötigen Respekt, das ist Käse.

Wer einen Kredit abschließt tut das zu festen Konditionen, die schriftlich in beider einverständniss festgehalten werden. 

Ich weiß das es Reportagen gibt in denen sich viele Familien Kredite gegönnt haben ohne diese je zurückzahlen zu können. Nur damit sie was haben, und denken wenn die Raten klein genug sind klappt das schon. Und nach 6 Monaten geht dann der Kühlschrank kaputt, und dann muss man den auch noch finanzieren, dann muss das Auto noch in die Werkstatt oder blabla... und zack haben die soviele Verpflichtungen das es geradeso reicht. Und dann ist natürlich die Bank schuld... weil die haben ja die Kredite gegeben. Die geben Kredite aber auch nur wenn sie sehen das es passt. Wenn natürich das Bruttogehalt nicht mehr dementsprechend ist oder war, dann greift wie in jedem Kreditvertrag das Recht auf sofortige Kündigung....und Zack verlant die Bank ihr Geld wegen "falscher Angaben bei Kreditvergabe" sofort zurück.  ZU RECHT.

Wer nicht mit Geld umgehen kann, sollte auch keine Finanzierung anleiern.

Paff !!! Das wort zum Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (6. Januar 2014)

Ich meinte damit eigentlich 2 Sachen:
1. Citibank hat ihren Ruf.
2. 0%-Finanzierung, egal welche Bank es für einen Händler anbietet, halte ich überhaupt nichts von. Das ist gerade ein Lockangebot für Leute, die eben nicht mit Geld umgehen können. "Oh, eig kostets 2000 EUR. Das kann ich mir nicht leisten. Aber 83 EUR pro monat über 24 Monate sollte ja kein Problem sein. Ich muss ja keine Zinsen zahlen". Sie reduzieren das schlechte Gewissen bei Leuten, die es sich eigentlich nicht leisten können/sollten.


----------



## theedee (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, das ist natürlich mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen. Zum Teil wird das Geschäftsmodell wohl darauf aufbauen das Leute die Kredite nicht fristgerecht zurückzahlen können und dann in die Zinsenfalle geraten.

Aber keine Sorge in diesem Falle: Das ist mein erster und damit natürlich auch einziger Kredit und ich habe genug Geld beiseite um es auch direkt kaufen zu können. Ich wills nur mal ausprobieren  (die Finanzierung läuft natürlich auch nicht über 24 Monate sondern wesentlich kürzer)


----------



## SofusCorn (6. Januar 2014)

Lies dir am besten das Kleingedruckte durch. Manchmal muss man einmalige "Bearbeitungsgebühren" am Ende zahlen und son quatsch. Restschuld-versicherung soll wohl auch ne Kostenfalle sein.

Erinnert mich an meinen Vermieter... 70€ Bearbeitungsgebühr für Führung, Vertrag aufsetzen usw. Der Vertrag war über 10 Jahre alt von 1997, kopiert und mit ner Schreibmaschine geschrieben. Die Führung hat der Vormieter gemacht, der einen Nachmieter gesucht hat...


----------



## dorfmann (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn du das Geld hast, dann lass die Finger von dem Kredit.


----------



## Sch4f (6. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Lies dir am besten das Kleingedruckte durch. Manchmal muss man einmalige "Bearbeitungsgebühren" am Ende zahlen und son quatsch. Restschuld-versicherung soll wohl auch ne Kostenfalle sein.
> 
> Erinnert mich an meinen Vermieter... 70€ Bearbeitungsgebühr für Führung, Vertrag aufsetzen usw. Der Vertrag war über 10 Jahre alt von 1997, kopiert und mit ner Schreibmaschine geschrieben. Die Führung hat der Vormieter gemacht, der einen Nachmieter gesucht hat...


Also wer denkt das die Finanzierung nicht mehr kostet hat echt ne coole einstellung von der Welt ... 

Regel Nr. 1 : 

Wer nicht will, muss nich.


----------



## theedee (6. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Lies dir am besten das Kleingedruckte durch. Manchmal muss man einmalige "Bearbeitungsgebühren" am Ende zahlen und son quatsch. Restschuld-versicherung soll wohl auch ne Kostenfalle sein.
> 
> Erinnert mich an meinen Vermieter... 70€ Bearbeitungsgebühr für Führung, Vertrag aufsetzen usw. Der Vertrag war über 10 Jahre alt von 1997, kopiert und mit ner Schreibmaschine geschrieben. Die Führung hat der Vormieter gemacht, der einen Nachmieter gesucht hat...



Das Kleingedruckte sind in diesem Fall 5 Seiten und beinhaltet keine Angaben zu Extrakosten, darauf werde ich mich im Streitfalle beziehen.
Da es mein erster Kredit ist sehe ich das einfach als Übung fürs Leben. Die erste Steuerklärung war immerhin auch sehr lehrreich, sodass ich in Zukunft alle zuviel gezahlten Steuereuros wiederbekomme.

Zum 0 Prozent Kredit:
Handlungspielraum beim Preis hat man bei Radon eh nicht, also fällt der Vorteil Handeln bei Barkauf weg (zumal Koblenz nicht um die Ecke ist). Man bekommt zwar einen guten Nachlass bei gleichzeitig gekauftem Zubehör, aber da ich kaum was brauche wäre es mir das nicht wert.
Insofern bekommt Radon seinen Verkauf, die Targobank ihre Zinsen von Radon, und ich kann mein Geld weiterhin auf dem Tagesgeldkonto lassen. Bis hierhn ein Win-Win-Win Situation. Das einzige was mir ein wenig Sorgen macht sind eventuelle Werbeanrufe der Targobank, bzw. Angebote für Aufstockungen oder Ähnliches, aber erstens kann man sich ja dagegen einfach wehren, und zweitens bin ich jung und wechsel meine Telefonnummern und Wohnorte immer mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnurgly (6. Januar 2014)

+1,

Wenn Du das Geld für das Bike hast, dann kaufe es direkt ohne Umwege. Ein Bank verleiht niemals Geld kostenlos! Da muss du das Kleingedruckte genau lesen. Und bei den Zinsen, du du heute bekommst, bringt es nichts, "das Geld bei sich länger zu behalten". Da läuft man Gefahr, es doch noch für andere Pläne zu verwenden, und schwubs, sitzt man schon in der erwähnten Schuldenfalle.


----------



## Sch4f (6. Januar 2014)

theedee schrieb:


> Das Kleingedruckte sind in diesem Fall 5 Seiten und beinhaltet keine Angaben zu Extrakosten, darauf werde ich mich im Streitfalle beziehen.
> Da es mein erster Kredit ist sehe ich das einfach als Übung fürs Leben. Die erste Steuerklärung war immerhin auch sehr lehrreich, sodass ich in Zukunft alle zuviel gezahlten Steuereuros wiederbekomme.
> 
> Zum 0 Prozent Kredit:
> ...


Oder du sagst denen KLipp und Klar due möchtest keineerlei Werbung haben. Das musst du allerdings etwas rauer mitteilen ....
Dann verstehen die das.  Manchmal muss man das auch 2 mal sagen  Aber dann klappts...


----------



## IncognitoGuy (6. Januar 2014)

Die 0%-Finanzierungen bei solchen Händlern, wie Bikediscount, Saturn, Mediamarkt und wie sie alle heißen, laufen so, dass du tatsächlich keine weiteren Kosten, als den ausgeschlagenen Preis hast. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, Du bezahlst Deine Raten pünktlich und in voller Höhe.
Die Bank gewinnt in dem Falle an Dir erstmal nichts. Wohl aber bezahlt der jeweilige Händler an die Bank eine gewisse Gebühr, welche die Bank wiederum gewinnen lässt. Würde der Händler solche Angebote nicht machen, würden sie viele Ihrer Räder nicht loswerden und müssten sie dann zum Modellwechsel zu Schleuderpreisen rauswerfen. Weil, wer hat mal eben EUR 3000 auf Tasche, um sich ein noNameBike beim Discounter zu kaufen?
Wie kannst Du nun gewinnen? Warte geduldig ab, bis Dein WunschBike als Tagesangebot rauskommt und schlag dann zu! Da sind manchmal bis zu 20% drin. Ich habe bisher keines meiner RADON's zum Katalogpreis gekauft. Ob ich ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei habe?
Nee, warum? Ich kenne in etwa die Preise für die OEM-Parts!
Ach ja, für die gesparten Euronen gibt' immer noch ein paar Kleinteile, wie Tacho, Schuhe, Helm .... natürlich im Tagesangebot .... oder als Auslaufmodell ...


----------

